# Chicken Wings



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I know nothing about cooking shopping or chickens. 
When you all talk about feeding raw chicken wings, are these something you can buy in the supermarket on the chicken counter and do you give them 'as bought' straight to your dog?
Plus I thought you were never allowed to give chicken bones to dogs as the bones were dangerous?
But what do I know?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You'll find them in the meat and poultry section of most supermarkets. It's fine to give uncooked wings as the bones are flexible and break easily in a dogs jaw and the dog can digest them in the tummy. You can't however give cooked bones because they have dried out too much and may splinter and be too sharp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

I give Oli frozen chicken wings, I gave him one unfrozen the other day & he didn't know what to do with it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yip chicken wings are fine frozen or defrosted. Frozen is a nice cool treat on a hot summer, or for a threat hint puppy. 


http://youtu.be/A2FuwWjDdb4


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feed chicken wings from time to time....it's funny though because if I haven't fed them for a while it's seems that they forget what they are and eye them with great suspicion before finally tucking in

Give them a go , they are cheap and I'm sure you will enjoy watching Oscar crunch away at them!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max gets one daily.....they help keep their teeth nice and clean too!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

So off I went today to the supermarket and bought a bag of unfrozen chicken wings. Got home and presented Oscar the 'Orrible with his first raw food.
He sniffed it, looked at me as if I was mad, gave a toss of his head, a swish of his tail, and stalked away in disgust.
And that has been that, complete disinterest, not even a second sniff. My wife tells me I will be getting fried chicken wings for tea.

Is Oscar too young at 9 months to be eating wings?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

No not too young at all..

Molly was the same at first... She did give it a few sniffs however. 
I cut them up as she'd take forever to get through them.

Maybe Oscar wont be that taken with them but I'd def give it another go tomorrow... Unless you fancy a little fried Wing yourself 

xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Bothe echo and delta were 8weeks old for their first wings. 


Gypsy will sometimes take them other times she won't touch it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have 2 chicken wings every day for their tea. They ate their first wing at 8 weeks old and they ate them as if they were the most normal thing in the world.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Omg.iv never given millie chicken wings but having read this thread think i will do. Thanks


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

now from hearing all you chat about your small family members eating chicken raw.I have a question.being an armature chef and doing a lot of cooking ,I am so weary of the germs on raw chicken, it is so bad it can kill a adult if not careful. so just what does a dog have in there stomach to control these germs like salmonella bacteria.they must have some thing or else they would get very sick. when cooking chicken I use a different cutting board that I only use for chicken.and scrub every thing that even touches the chicken .it is so darn amazing .any one out there know ?????


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dogs digestive systems can cope with all the different bacteria around much better than ours. It's not to say they can never catch it. I have heard that kibble can contain salmonella too which is why I wash my hands very carefully if I ever give mine a handful, but I never handle raw chicken. I think older dogs with poor immune system are more prone. I feed mine their wings outside if its not too cold or on my kitchen floor when its cold which I am constantly washing. 
I think I would be more careful if I had small children crawling around.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you so much sweety,i was just wondering and worrying just like always LOL


----------

